# Anyone want to help me?



## Fat Molly (Sep 8, 2010)

I kinda think it's high time for a Fat Epic. Think Beowulf, Dante, Odysseus, Gilgamesh...but with a sexy cast of BHMs and BBWs. 

In the tradition of these, I propose the male character...

Goldegawulf Da Panza

Gol for *Gol*iath (hey, we need a big fella!)
Ga for Gil*ga*mesh (the oldest epic of them all)
De for O*de*sseus (what do you think of when I say 'Epic"?)
Wulf for Beo*wulf* (because...hey, it's cool.)

The optional Da Panza I get from *Da*nte and Sancho *Panza* from Don Quixote. (Panza means belly in Espagnol!)

Submit amendments to the name all you like. I figure the epic should be as long as we like, composed in a loose rhyme, with parts of 70-100 lines. Anyone want to join me in writing this? If you're kinda confused as to what I mean, well, I can write the first part soon as an example. 

What to you folks think?


----------



## xxeell (Oct 3, 2010)

This sounds pretty cool. I'd like to see the first part/example if still possible :bow:


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 6, 2010)

love it.. really creative.


----------



## Perry White (Oct 6, 2010)

Epic? Seems like a rather daunting task! Perhaps more would be interested if you had any ideas about plot, other characters, etc.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Aug 29, 2012)

ALright this idea came to me in Aug. 06' after seeing my first "Fat Chance Beauty Pagent" hosted by Mo'Nique, as to where to get some of the actresses from. I'd also recently bought a t-shirt from Target that was all black and in white letters like those in a kidnapper's ransom message, it read "Fat people are harder to kidnap." 

A simple statement, it was funny because it's true, you can't just run up to a fat person and snatch them up and run off with them, it's a funny visiual. 

But, what if it was a movie script and a plot, it hasn't been done yet, that I'm sure of.

One of the contestants on Mo'Nique's Fat Chance, didn't make it to be on the show, but they did include her interview on the show and in that interview she told us how she'd been called "Fat People" all of her life, now she was a very beautiful girl too, a tall black ssbbw and I remember her beauty like I saw it yesterday. She could get the title role though I don't have a working title yet and don't know how to write a script with dialog and whatnot. 

So picture this, it's a romantic, suspenceful comedy showing Fat People's value to loved ones and the daily stuggles & hassles of everyday life. Story about her actually getting kidnapped because her parnet's have money due to a business they run and what the family do to get her back safe and sound. Also the comedy comes into play with what the kidnappers have to deal with the demands of a hungry big beautiful black fat woman with an attitude and a healthy appetite. 

Would love to see Mo'Nique, Queen Latifah, Natalie Desslle, Kim Coles and any other bbw actresses, like Lori Beth Dinberg, Jodie Stewart, Melissa McCartney, Mia & Liv Tyler, the ssbbw from the movie "City Island" the feedee, just some suggestions.

Any writers here feel free to let your imaginations run wild with this idea and turn it into a block-buster we fas can come together to support.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------

